# Who's hotter out of these 2 teens that live near me?



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Girl 1




















vs girl 2


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

I would like to rape both of them

and spread my seed


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 7, 2020)

both worthless whores

pump and kill


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2020)

1 .​2 looks too thick and will not feel my 6.4 incher.​By the way where the fuck do you live stacies everywhere​


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Girl 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 651110
> ...


1


----------



## Copeful (Sep 7, 2020)

Girl 1 fogs


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> ​By the way where the fuck do you live stacies everywhere​


South UK

I see girls like this non stop. Literally all the time. It's suicide inducing lol


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 7, 2020)

i swear you’ve posted that second girl like 500 times. She must live in your head rent free my friend


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> i swear you’ve posted that second girl like 500 times. She must live in your head rent free my friend


she does


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> she does
> 
> View attachment 651133


try not to simp, it’s bad for your mental health


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> try not to simp, it’s bad for your mental health


You're right, tbh
#


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 7, 2020)

2nd one too curvy for me i couldn't do a thing with her she wouldnt feel it.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Sep 7, 2020)

This is the peak of jb sexiness, one is more aestethic, but two has higher sex appeal imo


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Sep 7, 2020)

Imagine 15 year old Chad cooming in these bitches, probably even more pleasureable than heroin


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Imagine 15 year old Chad cooming in these bitches, probably even more pleasureable than heroin


I was thinking earlier, there's probably a decent chance that there is a chad that has or will bang them both lol. My town isn't that big.


----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 7, 2020)

girl 1 face and girl 2 body


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2020)

@wristcel what country you in?


----------



## wasted (Sep 7, 2020)

Holy mother of fuck


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 7, 2020)

you need to look like that to get them atleast




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @wristcel what country you in?


uk


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> South UK
> 
> I see girls like this non stop. Literally all the time. It's suicide inducing lol


I can't imagine the pain


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> uk


Wtf?! I heard all uk girls are ugly goblins ngl didn't expect that at all.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf?! I heard all uk girls are ugly goblins ngl didn't expect that at all.


Dunno man. I see girls that I think are hot (like the 2 in the OP) on a daily basis


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Maybe i'll post some other girls from my area in this thread lol


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcels try bonemeshin ur wrists


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Maybe i'll post some other girls from my area in this thread lol


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I was thinking earlier, there's probably a decent chance that there is a chad that has or will bang them both lol. My town isn't that big.


She probably likes ethnics if she listens to chris brown

probably getting banged by some paki rn


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 651422
> View attachment 651409
> View attachment 651411
> View attachment 651412
> ...


HOLYFUCK BRO THEY ARE SOOO HOT SUICIDE FUEEL I GO EEEERRRR(IN MINECRAFT)


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> She probably likes ethnics if she listens to chris brown
> 
> probably getting banged by some paki rn


pakis don't get any action srs

only whites and mulattos and blacks from time to time


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 651435


@Yuyevon many of these hot sluts like the ones in OP and this one here are a common occurence

Just need to live in a University city


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> She probably likes ethnics if she listens to chris brown
> 
> probably getting banged by some paki rn


there's a certain bar/club here where black guys seem to clean up with super hot white teens (I once saw a suicide inducing example of an ugly, oldish, NERDY, looking black guy pull some hot jailbait presumably soley due to being black lol), but I don't think pakis are getting a tonne of love here in general tbh


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> there's a bar/club here were black guys seem to clean up with super hot teens, but I don't think pakis are getting a tonne of love here in general tbh


Even here in the North they get absolutely nothing and there's loads of them, only hope they have is by grooming, rape or being extremely rich


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

penis3 said:


> Even here in the North they get absolutely nothing and there's loads of them, only hope they have is by *grooming*, rape or being extremely rich


lol - i don't understand how they 'groom' pretty young girls though, tbh. Never made sense to me. I must be missing something!!


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> lol - i don't understand how they 'groom' pretty young girls though, tbh. Never made sense to me. I must be missing something!!


they don't go for the hot ones like this, but the more outcast uglier ones with family problems and daddy issues


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

penis3 said:


> they don't go for the hot ones like this, but the more outcast uglier ones with family problems and daddy issues


hmmm, that makes sense. Sometimes you read in teh news and it's like 'he approached a girl on facebook and invited her too a party bla bla bla' and i'm thinking 'dude! The hot 15 year olds in my town would just instablock you or ridicule you for DMing them as an ugly stranger!!'. But as you say, I think it's more about target selection for them. I guess they find ways to approach the uglier girls who come from messed up backgrounds etc as opposed to hot girls who are already like little mini-celebs with sky high confidence etc lol

Imagine trying to 'groom' the girls i've posted lol.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> there's a certain bar/club here where black guys seem to clean up with super hot white teens (I once saw a suicide inducing example of an ugly, oldish, NERDY, looking black guy pull some hot jailbait presumably soley due to being black lol), but I don't think pakis are getting a tonne of love here in general tbh


Brutal for ukcels if true


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 7, 2020)

girl 1


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Brutal for ukcels


nah, it's only that one club tbh. 
In general it's these average looking white guys cleaning up (I guess they run social circle game).
e.g from the pics




As well as obvoiusly the chads who just use tinder or get approached in bars etc.


----------



## JustAFewMM (Sep 7, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> you need to look like that to get them atleast
> View attachment 651299


Holy shit i feel like trash now


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> nah, it's only that one club tbh.
> In general it's these average looking white guys cleaning up (I guess they run social circle game).
> e.g from the pics
> View attachment 651495
> ...


Yea true this ethnic slayer shit is cope, almost all girls I see are with white guys

its funny how these sluts can listen to thug rap music then go and fuck some NT white guy. Or how white guys can listen to ghetto music then avoid ethnics irl. Retarded normies

@penis3 i knew british girls werent that ugly. A lot of them just seem to have a weird style with fringe, weird hair color and caked makeup


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 7, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf?! I heard all uk girls are ugly goblins ngl didn't expect that at all.


Everyone thinks that but it's not true. 

In London I see 20-30 girls that look like the ones OP posted on a daily basis. Also older middle class brit women are hot as well, much hotter than Americans on average.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 7, 2020)

That's tough but gotta say girl 1.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> nah, it's only that one club tbh.
> In general it's these average looking white guys cleaning up (I guess they run social circle game).
> e.g from the pics
> View attachment 651495
> ...


I was on about the same looks level as those guys in my teens & got absolutely nothing. I've no idea how they do it. It must be because they meet in school I think. I wonder how much success they'd get from late 20's onward without having a strong school / sixth form network.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 7, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I was on about the same looks level as those guys in my teens & got absolutely nothing. I've no idea how they do it. It must be because they meet in school I think. I wonder how much success they'd get from late 20's onward without having a strong school / sixth form network.


I saw ur thread about it and im surprised also because i see so many psl3 ugly white guys with attractive girls. I looked the same as them before looksmaxxing and never got any looks from girls.

it must be social circle/instagram maxxing. And they are NT, always talking and know the right words to say.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I saw ur thread about it and im surprised also because i see so many psl3 ugly white guys with attractive girls. I looked the same as them before looksmaxxing and never got any looks from girls.
> 
> it must be social circle/instagram maxxing. And they are NT, always talking and know the right words to say.


I was 'NT' as well but low self esteem & quite introverted. Obviously it wasn't enough. 

IDK, these guys just have something that I didn't have.


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I was on about the same looks level as those guys in my teens & got absolutely nothing. I've no idea how they do it. It must be because they meet in school I think. I wonder how much success they'd get from late 20's onward without having a strong school / sixth form network.



yea it's all social circle, they will have been in with a good NT group in High School and College, and from there built a bigger circle with new connections. Probably played Rugby of Football as a side gig which is a halo here.

All the ones posted also will be very NT and probably played the role of the class clown and have a jock personality while around these girls.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 7, 2020)

penis3 said:


> yea it's all social circle, they will have been in with a good NT group in High School and College, and from there built a bigger circle with new connections. Probably played Rugby of Football as a side gig which is a halo here.
> 
> All the ones posted also will be very NT and probably played the role of the class clown and have a jock personality while around these girls.


Good analysis - sadly I had a 'good NT group' of lads as well, some of my friends were the most popular in school - sadly it still didn't translate to anything, still got rejected. Ogre


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2020)

1


----------



## maunchu (Sep 7, 2020)

your grandma in the oven


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Good analysis - sadly I had a 'good NT group' of lads as well, some of my friends were the most popular in school - sadly it still didn't translate to anything, still got rejected. Ogre


Damn

Did you engage in "banter" and participated in conversations, made your presence known when you were around girls?

Around those teenage NT slags you had to be the biggest cunt, degen and bully ever with average looks, saw it first hand with some lads in my school

Idk where you're from but in the North you simply couldn't be in the background and in the shadow so to speak, since most guys in the UK look very similar PSL wise and a Chad is a different beast to us alltogether


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> Girl 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 651110
> ...


Girl 1 , 10000000%


----------



## wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 7, 2020)

where the fuck do you live op?the girls you posted are very attractive


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 7, 2020)

bro i know these 2 girls i went to school with the one so that means we live near eachotheer
im sending this thread to them LOL


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 7, 2020)

I am an UKcel and I used to get made fun of in middle school by this type of whores. They still to this day don’t consider me a human.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 7, 2020)

2nd one looks kinda Polish ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 7, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> I am an UKcel and I used to get made fun of in middle school by this type of whores. They still to this day don’t consider me a human.


damn when i was an utter subhuman no one ever made fun of me the fuck is wrong with ukcels?how did they make fun of you if i may ask?


----------



## RichmondBread (Sep 7, 2020)

Golly, teenaged girls look 30 these days.


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 7, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn when i was an utter subhuman no one ever made fun of me the fuck is wrong with ukcels?how did they make fun of you if i may ask?


It was in middle school and a little bit in junior year of HS. It faded away later on even though I was never really respected. I have been bullied many times but the one that stuck with me the most is when a foid invited me over to sit next to her (or so i thought) and when I did, she told me she meant the guy next to me and as I was going back to my seat she said “who would want to sit next to you anyways”. Now i usually just get ignored, rejected, etc...


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> South UK


*DO THEY LIKE PAKI LOOKING SUBHUMANS?*


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ahhhhh I’m gooooming 
Ahhh


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 7, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> It was in middle school and a little bit in junior year of HS. It faded away later on even though I was never really respected. I have been bullied many times but the one that stuck with me the most is when a foid invited me over to sit next to her (or so i thought) and when I did, she told me she meant the guy next to me and as I was going back to my seat she said “who would want to sit next to you anyways”. Now i usually just get ignored, rejected, etc...


fucking brootal i wonder why that never happened to me even when i was a complete subhuman i was pretty popular in school cause i was known for my football/soccer skills i even had a girlfriend in the period of my life where i looked the most subhuman let alone being bullied.uk faggots that bully should rope asap


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> where the fuck do you live op?the girls you posted are very attractive


uk


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 8, 2020)

wristcel said:


> uk


damn son and is it true that uk is the easiest place to slay like some faggots on here said?that would be the perfect combo of gl girls+not skycraper high standards


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn son and is it true that uk is the easiest place to slay like some faggots on here said?



lol, hell no!!
It's kinda true that in certain poorer areas with girls from completely broken homes and zero options, they'll tend to be huge sluts and you'll often find PSL 2 guys banging half decent looking girls from their council estate, but in general UK isn't easy at all. 

In fact, in terms of cold approach it's actually harder than most other places! We have 'stranger danger' mentality. We're not social with strangers as a rule (And i'd know it's harder, having made thousands of cold approaches in here and in other countries lol)

(EX PUA nerd for my sins!!)

But in order to bang the girls like the ones i posted, you need to be fairly decent looking and be popular in THEIR social circle.

For you to just bang girls like that as a stranger, you need to be chad. There's no getting around it, unfortunately


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 8, 2020)

2nd


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 8, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 653844


what the fk, insane psl


----------



## wristcel (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## incoming slayer (Sep 9, 2020)

Girl 2 bc of blonde pheno halo


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 9, 2020)

1st is hotter by a fuckin landslide.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 9, 2020)

Both are clapped


----------



## wristcel (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 14, 2020)

All girls posted in this thread are from my town.
I went to the pub earlier for my dads birthday, and I saw like 8 girls who were all equally hot.
It's depressing! I need to surgery max!!


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 16, 2020)

wait till high school is over those 2 guys will get landwhales at best lol


----------



## wristcel (Sep 16, 2020)

Genki said:


> wait till high school is over those 2 guys will get landwhales at best lol








The first couple broke up. She's now got a baby already with a different dude (think she's 18 now)









The 2nd girl (hot blonde) also broke up with the dude in that pic and I think she was with a new guy for a while (She's also 18 now and left school. 17 in the 1st pic I think. Maybe 16)

dude on the right:







I'm just curious about the sort of guys these 2 are getting smashed by!









Don't see much activity to give me clues other than messages from angry girls, mainly accusing the blonde girl of stealing some guy from a friend of hers which she always denies and just claims she can't help it if guys are always DMing her trying to flirt lol


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 16, 2020)

It is over


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## SpiritAnimal (Sep 19, 2020)

Girl 1 has a better face 
Girl 2 has a better body


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 19, 2020)

This thread is enough to make an ugly cunt like me go ER


----------



## wristcel (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Slap (Sep 20, 2020)

She is not my child! She is a whore!


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## pakipassion (Sep 23, 2020)

they are very pretty but well out of league of most people


----------



## MewingJBP (Sep 23, 2020)

most of these are high tier beckies at best, youth halo


----------



## Betisfan (Sep 23, 2020)

The second one looks like an improved version of a girl I dated so the second one
Mirin thousand cock stare btw


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Sep 23, 2020)

God I hate Cuck society.

Tfw you live in a Cuck Clown world and can't rape tight teen pink pussy


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 657476


i want amnesia to bang her and send my her pics, but different country


----------



## penis3 (Sep 23, 2020)

b-b-b-ut all UK girls are ugly


so many of these exact thots walking around here daily

it is suifuel


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

penis3 said:


> b-b-b-ut all UK girls are ugly
> 
> 
> so many of these exact thots walking around here daily
> ...


lol, I always hear the 'UK girls are ugly' thing.
I'm not saying the girls in this thread are super models, but they're all fucking cute, and they're all from my fairly small UK town.
Every single posted girl so far
And there's tonnes i'm yet to post. I see girls like this mulltiple times per day
And yes, it's suifuel.
I'll never understand how a non-chad thinks it's good to be around such girls (I have ugly friends who are like 'Dude I wanna work at that new bar! They've got 3 super hot 17 year olds collecting glasses and hot bar staff, too!!!'' lol. Sounds like torture to me! Unnatainable young foids rubbing it in your face lol)


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

Hope for oldcels ; saw them raving about this dude earlier


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

one for @personalityinkwell 






ps - just saw a pic of her new BF lol. Hope to all!!


----------



## wristcel (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 29, 2020)

they're pretty close so whichever one has bigger tits, looks like #2


----------



## wristcel (Sep 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hades (Sep 29, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 701126
> 
> View attachment 701125


BBC only


----------



## wristcel (Sep 29, 2020)

Hades said:


> BBC only


i'll let you know when I find out the sort of guys she's banging, but it's not obvious yet.
Seems to be always single.
But always has girls attacking her because 'their man' is sliding in her DM's lol.
Early signs suggest she's into white boys, though. Bad boy white guys.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm trying to create an amnesia instagram, but ti's not letting me do it for some reason. Maybe can't have 2 accounts on one laptop or something? I wanna see if he can get her to agree to meet or send nudes or something lol


----------



## wristcel (Sep 30, 2020)

bit like lana rhoades if she had dark hair?



wristcel said:


> View attachment 701126
> 
> View attachment 701125


----------



## wristcel (Oct 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## penis3 (Oct 1, 2020)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 705221



Prime High E Goddess of Sex


----------



## wristcel (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 5, 2020)

2 because of body


----------



## wristcel (Dec 7, 2020)

She's just 15 






they all have this celeb like arua about them nowadays lol. Confident and mature. Like they'd only hook up with famous dudes or some shit

But apparently according to reddit, they are just children and any older guy could easily 'manipulate' them into sex lol


----------



## wristcel (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Dec 31, 2020)

First whore


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 31, 2020)

I wanna put my dick in girls 1 mouth


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Dec 31, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I wanna put my dick in girls 1 mouth


She looks like a slut ngl


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 31, 2020)

penis3 said:


> I would like to rape both of them
> 
> and spread my seed


----------



## wristcel (Dec 31, 2020)

I should post all these sloots from my town in 1 new thread/post


----------



## wristcel (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

holy shit! She's got a boyfriend at last.
I don't think you're gonna be impressed!!!





wristcel said:


> View attachment 701126
> 
> View attachment 701125





Hades said:


> BBC only





ff


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

i'm fucking shook!! How does this happen?!!!!

I know it's not a good shot. I'll try to find more, but you can see he's NOT a chad!


----------



## Bitch (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i'm fucking shook!! How does this happen?!!!!
> 
> I know it's not a good shot. I'll try to find more, but you can see he's NOT a chad!
> 
> View attachment 902903


Dude looks like an incel in denial to me tbh.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> Dude looks like an incel in denial to me tbh.


how has he done it though! He's banging that girl. They're together. This is madness lol. She's like my idea of a 9 lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

hmmm - this pic is 3 years old


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 1, 2021)

Girl 1 mogs.

Also if you were a Chad, you would have typed this thread while both of them were sucking your dick.

Sucks to know that.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Girl 1 fogs


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> Girl 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 651110
> ...


Girl 1


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm so old & detached from these types of girls. Over


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> I'm so old & detached from these types of girls. Over


you mean all these little fake 'celeb' girls? It's mad how they are around here at like 14-15. All wearing £400 trainers. 5k insta followers of simps. I kinda feel the same as you lol. I get the feeling also that these girls only ever bang guys in their social circles and there's no way to fucking get in there without being in their age group and knowing all their friends and stuff.

I banged like 2 of these types of girls over the last few years out of thousands of cold approaches. It's rough! So many rude insta rejections. I honestly feel like most would have rejected me even if I was a lot better looking. It seems to be part of the culture nowadays and I hate it lol


15 lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> you mean all these little fake 'celeb' girls? It's mad how they are around here at like 14-15. All wearing £400 trainers. 5k insta followers of simps. I kinda feel the same as you lol. I get the feeling also that these girls only ever bang guys in their social circles and there's no way to fucking get in there without being in their age group and knowing all their friends and stuff.
> 
> I banged like 2 of these types of girls over the last few years out of thousands of cold approaches. It's rough! So many rude insta rejections. I honestly feel like most would have rejected me even if I was a lot better looking. It seems to be part of the culture nowadays and I hate it lol
> 
> ...


I think at that age you do indeed have to be in their circle. If I think back to when I was 16, I had lots of female friends & they were banging guys maybe 1-2 years older than them at most. They indeed have very tight friendship groups & strangers are looked at with suspicion. They're open to outsiders hitting on them but I never saw any of the girls getting with 25+ y/o guys. 

Luck must be the only way. I cold approached a 20 y/o and got her out on a date 3 weeks back & even she (at 20) said I was way older than what she'd usually go for (28).. so it's not looking good. 

I think we just have to accept its over tbh. I couldn't approach girls like this as it would just feel too creepy.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> I think at that age you do indeed have to be in their circle. If I think back to when I was 16, I had lots of female friends & they were banging guys maybe 1-2 years older than them at most. They indeed have very tight friendship groups & strangers are looked at with suspicion. They're open to outsiders hitting on them but I never saw any of the girls getting with 25+ y/o guys.
> 
> Luck must be the only way. I cold approached a 20 y/o and got her out on a date 3 weeks back & even she (at 20) said I was way older than what she'd usually go for (28).. so it's not looking good.
> 
> I think we just have to accept its over tbh. I couldn't approach girls like this as it would just feel too creepy.


well i'm 30 and banged a 17-18 year old last year (pic attached. not as hot as the girls in this thread)
Pure luck, of course.
You need the perfect storm of a/finding a girl who is unsually open to talking to strangers b/she happens to find you hot, even if most girls don't!

I'm not giving up either! I'm gonna approach like a nutter once covid is over.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> @Captainugly well i'm 30 and banged a 17-18 year old last year (pic attached. not as hot as the girls in this thread)
> Pure luck, of course.
> You need the perfect storm of a/finding a girl who is unsually open to talking to strangers b/she happens to find you hot, even if most girls don't!
> 
> I'm not giving up either! I'm gonna approach like a nutter once covid is over.




Also alcohol played a big role of course. Forgot to mention taht lol


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 1, 2021)

Aww 2 walking talking cum deposits, how cute. I'll go with #2 btw


----------



## wristcel (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jan 2, 2021)

The fat guy deffo wanted to smash her. I bet he's upset now she's got a boyfriend


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 2, 2021)

1


----------



## wristcel (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 10, 2021)

girl 1


----------



## wristcel (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jan 22, 2021)

Neither , both ugly


----------



## wristcel (Jan 23, 2021)

These 14 year olds nowadays are like 24 year old 'influencers' or celebs - imagine thinking they can be 'groomed' online lol


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jan 23, 2021)

How many times have you fapped to them?


----------



## wristcel (Jan 23, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> How many times have you fapped to them?


many times


----------



## wristcel (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Conspiracy (Feb 4, 2021)

Girl 1 first picture is best looking

Girl 2 body way better 

Finally, you will never fuck either of them


----------



## wristcel (Feb 4, 2021)

Conspiracy said:


> Finally, you will never fuck either of them


----------



## Conspiracy (Feb 4, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 965989


? Water is wet?


----------



## wristcel (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 7, 2021)

Which girl is hotter?


----------



## wristcel (Feb 8, 2021)

lol @ how 16 year old girls here dress in the snow


----------



## wristcel (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 16, 2021)

makes me kinda rage tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 16, 2021)

these ugly ass mofos out here getting all the girls while im stuck at home being high inhib as fuck lol


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 16, 2021)

2


----------



## wristcel (Feb 27, 2021)

Imagine the ego on all these 16 year olds nowadays lol.


----------



## wristcel (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Esteban1997 (Aug 27, 2021)

then they ask why ethnics hate white people


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 27, 2021)

Both are hot. Girl 2 is my preference tho.


----------

